# Built my Knolly Delirium, came out heavy



## alexchannell (Sep 4, 2004)

Came out at 41 lbs, while others have built it to 33lbs, Granted I could loose some weight with a 180 Float but not that much. A Ti spring is an option as well but with those two mods I'm still a ways a way.










It's an XL frame
Fork: Fox 40 RC2
Crank: XT
Chainguide: Blackspire stinger e-type
Brakes: Juicy 7s 8"front 6"rear
Wheels: Azonic outlaws
Tires: Maxxis DHF kevlar 2.5" 3C
Seatpost: Reverb
Saddle: WTB Rocket V
Pedals: Wellgo MG1 Ti
Stem: Staightline direct mount (short! 22mm I think)
Handlebar: Race Face Atlas FR
Cassette: ? probably LX level
Read Deraileur: XTR
Grips: ODI lockons
Bashguard: RingGod Lite
Front Deraileur: SLX E-type (mounted to Stinger)
Shock: Rockshox Vivid 5.1 with 450lb steel spring
Headset: Cane Creek Flushmount XX


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

your lucky it didnt come out like this


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

btw sweet ride tho


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Wheels, tires, saddle, cassette, and seatpost are all heavy units. If you want it lighter that's where I would start. That is a big fork for a Delirium as well.
Super nice build for a durable park bike though.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> your lucky it didnt come out like this


I'm going to have nightmares now.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

wheelset will save a decent amount. funny that you have mag/ti pedals, though.


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree with fixbikeguy, I saw that as the quick fix, but still it isn't going to get you near 33lbs. Don't know how they are getting there unles they are weighing it without tires and pedals.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ti spring, lighter wheel set, and no adjustable seat post. Could save you about 3 pounds maybe more. The 40 for a Float would save you a pound and a half.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

also, i'm sure there are no 33lb XL builds. probably M. not sure how much weight that saves, but it's something.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

alexchannell said:


> Came out at 41 lbs, while others have built it to 33lbs, Granted I could loose some weight with a 180 Float but not that much. A Ti spring is an option as well but with those two mods I'm still a ways a way.


Look at their builds and match their components?


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Most of these that I've seen have a 160mm air fork and an air shock on them. That with a more trailbike build will get it down to the mid 30's for sure. There's nothing wrong with it as it sits as long as it is what you want and it'll do what you want it to.


----------



## GaryM (Jan 12, 2004)

Mine was 33 when I first built it with the following differences:

medium frame, raw finish
Lyric 170Dh solo air
XTR cranks
Xt clipless pedals
Crossmax SX 
990 cassette
X0 components
Regular thompson post
dhx air
maxxis 2.4 advantages

It's now 35.5 with:
Minion 2.5 exo's
elka stage 5
stinger e-type
KS i-950

If you're that concerned about weight ditch the 40...it's overkill on the delirium anyway. My lyric is a full 2 lbs lighter and matches the delirium perfectly unless you're doing nothing but lift/shuttle dh.


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

good looking bike


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

Dropper post is the heaviest. Then wheels. Those are heavy tires too. Switching the 40 to a single crown 36 float or domain could be 2 lbs right there.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Awesome build, pumped to hear how it rides as those Knolly's hold a special place in my heart. 

As far as weight goes... If you want lighter weight.
-Those Tires are heavy, you CAN go with a lighter single ply from Maxxis ( I think they're called the FR casing?). You can also do a 2.3 in the rear and not sacrifice any performance. And if you're going out for a trailride and not full on dh, then you can go with full 2.3's that aren't pigs. 
-Those outlaws are durable, inexpensive, and easily replaceable. With that said, as awesome as they are for the three reasons mentioned you CAN go lighter. It will cost you a lot of coin however.
- ODI lock on's are great. They really are and I love them. But they're heavier than other options. As much as I shy away from other bike brands on your bike, the Specialized Rocca grip is comfy and weighs less. 
- LX cassette can be swapped to XTR but that's just splitting hairs. 
Get yourself a Thomson post. They weight nothing, are some of the strongest out there, and look awesome. 
- If you really want to nerd out, the saddle could be a lighter model too. 
- And there's the 40, you could go with the 180mm 36. But I'd keep that 40, it'll be a rad fork. 

All in all man, if you want to drop weight go for rotational weight as in wheels and tires. It'll have the most effectiveness when you pedal. Maybe do a light set for more "trailride" applications and the set you have for dh? But I'd personally just rock out and enjoy the rad bike you have. When parts break then upgrade to lighter stuff. But don't sweat it, enjoy the ride!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

The badge on the headtube is removable for the weight weenies......

Nice looking bike BTW.

Also - is that a chromag seatpost clamp? replace it with the thomson one if so...


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

You know, I wouldn't feel the need to change anything. If you went Fox 40, then you are thinking about doing some DH. If that is the case, you are going to bend and break parts, and the last thing you need is some high-zoot bling bling part that costs a fortune to replace. Keep it like it is, looks great.

If you do want to change there are options (weights are rough approximations):
Fork: 180 Float (I have one on my Knolly DT and its awesome) = 500g
Seatpost: Thomson masterpiece = 300g
Tires: several in the 800-1000g range= 600g
Grips: 50g
Pedals: Twenty6ti 50g
Cranks: SIXC/XTR 100g
Handlebar: Easton/SIXC DH carbon 75g
Shock: Vivid Air/Ti coil 3-400g
Drivetrain: 1x10, or XTR 2x9 50-100g

That's 2175g, or roughly 4.75 pounds...so you see how it adds up. You can easily drop another pound with CK/DT hubs, sapim spokes laced to some sweet rims.

But why? If you LIKE the component then keep it. If you break something, replace it with something lighter and better (and more expensive!!). But as it sits now that thing is sweet. In fact, I would say you should throw some Saint cranks (heavier) on there and an 8" rotor (heavier) in the back (rotors should always be the same size, this isnt a car) and it becomes a pure FR/DH machine, and work on another bike for trail/All mountain duties. It will be cheaper and better in the long run.


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

Dont worry, most of the claimed sub 35lb downhill builds people claim in here are bullsh1t anyway


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice! An AM-DH bike, cool (I built something similar myself...). 
41lbs is not bad at all...just get cranking on the climbs, and enjoy the downs. As others have said, why compromise, you obviously want a bike that can take some abuse, so you'll just have to pay the price on the climbs...


----------



## alexchannell (Sep 4, 2004)

Good deal, thanks for the feedback. I want the bike to take some DH abuse but be able to ride it XC when needed (hence the post and seat choice)

A few items that were mentioned, tires - as noted those are the kevlar/single ply. They weigh in at 850g or so.
Azonic wheelset - not that heavy as far as I see, maybe 100-200g to save there with a lot of cash.
I like the 40, I'll ride it for the season and if I really notice the weight, maybe I'll try a float 180 or similar.

Azonic Outlaws
Front: 1118 Grams
Rear: 1328 Grams

Mavic DEEMAX
Front: 1120 Grams
Rear: 1330 Grams

DT Swiss FR 2350
Front: 1070 Grams
Rear: 1180 Grams

Sun/Ringle Single Track
Front: 1100 Grams
Rear: 1220 Grams


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

rdhfreethought said:


> 8" rotor (heavier) in the back (rotors should always be the same size, this isnt a car).


Thats silly talk!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Nothing useful to add, but I used to have that same couch. Good times.


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

Those are all DH wheels - you'd need to go to something like EX1750's or Flow rims to save significant weight. You could save 1.5lbs easy and still have pretty durable wheels - my DT440/ZTR Flows have held up to a ton of bike park/slopestyle riding. 

As others have said - your wheels, saddle, cassette, front deraileur/shifter (could go 1x9), grips, bars, fork, etc are weighing it down. I assume you're running tubes too? Tubeless can save you weight and flats. The reverb should stay if you're gonna ride trail on it - it's worth the weight penalty.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

You know how I know you're single?



Your toolbox is in the living room


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

She's a beast!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Mine here weighed 35.1 lbs but i put a ti coil on it which dropped it down to 34.4 lbs and should be closer to high 33's when i switch the brakes to formula "the ones" and put the 2.4 fat albert back on the front. Now ill agree that this wheelset is fairly light and i wouldn't use it for strict DH (i have 823's for that) but i have ridden it on plenty of freeride style trails and quite a few DH runs as well with no worries. I weigh 190lbs too.

This is the AM/FR build, when I go to do DH i'll put the hope/mavic 823 wheelset on that has DH tires on it. Probably bump it back up to the 36-37 lb range.









And as for the fork, mine is the talas 180. It is an awesome fork. really enjoy the travel adjust for the long fireroad climbs around here.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

alexchannell said:


> Azonic Outlaws
> Front: 1118 Grams
> Rear: 1328 Grams
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where you got your Deemax weights from, but I weighed my '10 Deemax wheels when I built my bike, and they were:

Deemax F: 1048g
Deemax R: 1168g

Still though, you built a downhill bike, and it came out to 40lbs, you have nothing to complain about.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Doubt there are any 33lb XL's*

Like others have said, maybe a medium with air shock, fork and XC oriented wheels. How can you build such a beast with DH wheels and a 40 and then say it is too heavy?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

im in the same boat as craigstr. you built up a burly frame with dh parts and were surprised it weighed 41 pounds? you could shave weight easy enough but it would be expensive and youd mess up a nice build. although the seatpost choice is funny to me, you seem to have a park build going yet an adjustable seat post?


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Mine weighs almost 43!*



b-kul said:


> im in the same boat as craigstr. you built up a burly frame with dh parts and were surprised it weighed 41 pounds? you could shave weight easy enough but it would be expensive and youd mess up a nice build. although the seatpost choice is funny to me, you seem to have a park build going yet an adjustable seat post?


Here is my generation 1 Delirium T set up for Whistler with DH tubes and 2 ply tires, 42.86 for a large, granted your frame is about 1 pound lighter.


----------



## RBrady (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd def start with the wheels. Those Azonic wheels are tanks compared to a set of Stans flows w say I9 hubs ran tubeless. Love mine and they're way lighter.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Craig, your bike gives me a boner.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I think you are suffering from 'just a little bit heavier' for nearly all the parts on your bike. To get it way down there and still have a durable bike, you would have to change out almost everything. Fork, wheels, tires, bars, seatpost, seat, cassette, grips... even the brakes are heavy compared to Formula The One's... they all just add up and all the sudden you are 5lbs over what you were shooting for. That seatpost alone adds something like a pound.

That being said - it's not THAT heavy and you have a super nice bike to ride around on


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

myarmisonfire said:


> Thats silly talk!


Fuhgeddaboudit, we already had that whole "it's not a car so physics no longer apply" debate with him. He lost, but is apparently still in denial about it.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Me too!*



Prettym1k3 said:


> Craig, your bike gives me a boner.


Although I sure wouldnt mind a new Delirium


----------



## alexchannell (Sep 4, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> You know how I know you're single?
> 
> Your toolbox is in the living room


She doesn't mind toys in the living room


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

BRAGGER! :thumbsup:



alexchannell said:


> She doesn't mind toys in the living room


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

*Keep the Azonics*

I put a set of Outlaws on my STP beginning of this year. I haven't had to take a spoke wrench to them yet plus no dings or cracks either.

What did you think about the Vivid? Would it be a better choice than a DHX 5.0 for the Delrium?


----------



## alexchannell (Sep 4, 2004)

homeless junkie said:


> I put a set of Outlaws on my STP beginning of this year. I haven't had to take a spoke wrench to them yet plus no dings or cracks either.
> 
> What did you think about the Vivid? Would it be a better choice than a DHX 5.0 for the Delrium?


I haven't had a good test on it. That said, Noel had good things to say about it and I haven't heard much in the way of bad reviews.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

alexchannell said:


> I haven't had a good test on it. That said, Noel had good things to say about it and I haven't heard much in the way of bad reviews.


 Thanks


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

My 2010 Large Delirium ( White ) comes in at 36-37lbs.
Was at 36.00 but traded the Thomson post for a RS Reverb, and I changed out the tubes and am now running tubless on my trail wheels.
Have not re-weighed it yet.

Build is a painted Large with a Coil DH Lyric, CCDB with Ti spring.
SLX cranks, Magura Louise brakes 203F, 180R, X9 
Seat is Gobi, Bars Sunline, Stem Point1, Pedals Blackspire
Trail wheels are Hope/819's with Conti MK 2.4
Gravity wheels are DT 340/5.1 with Gooey Muddy Mary 2.35

I'm thinking your 41 lbs with a DC Fork and HD wheelset is not too far off the mark.

Enjoy the ride.

michael.

PS - I live in Ontario, so not the most mountainous place on earth and the bike serves me well as my one and only do it all XC/AM/FR and when drive time permits - Shuttle Ride.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> Fuhgeddaboudit, we already had that whole "it's not a car so physics no longer apply" debate with him. He lost, but is apparently still in denial about it.


Yup, physics major at UC San Diego, and now a doctorate...I must be lost 

How is the straw man argument workin for ya?

No worries, if _you_ choose to ignore physics and want to ride like a roadie, fine by me. Carry on


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

rdhfreethought said:


> Yup, physics major at UC San Diego, and now a doctorate...I must be lost
> 
> How is the straw man argument workin for ya?
> 
> No worries, if _you_ choose to ignore physics and want to ride like a roadie, fine by me. Carry on


What tard actually wears out their front brake pads before their rears anyway (and is fast)?


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

If it's too heavy you know what they say, *it's just money*


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

41 lbs is not heavy!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> your lucky it didnt come out like this


hey fvcker...how do you have pics of my ex girlfriend...so you were the one she left with for the romantic weekend and stayed with...YOU LUCKY DOG


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

rdhfreethought said:


> Yup, physics major at UC San Diego, and now a doctorate...I must be lost
> 
> How is the straw man argument workin for ya?
> 
> No worries, if _you_ choose to ignore physics and want to ride like a roadie, fine by me. Carry on


Well I remember most of my physics classes always started with "assuming you are in a total vacuum, and that all friction is null, what would be....". 
Now, during all those years doctorating (the highest form of edumacation known to man) - did you maybe spend a little bit too much time in the vacuum room again? 

Are you also saying that running bigger brake rotors in the rear will help me finally win the Tour de France???  Was that the secret? Damn, all this time I thought it was only the spandex.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

gticlay said:


> What tard actually wears out their front brake pads before their rears anyway (and is fast)?


What tard makes ego-boosting internet statements to try to score e-Cred points with physics doctorates?


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

alexchannell said:


> She doesn't mind toys in the living room


Better keep that one around then


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> What tard makes ego-boosting internet statements to try to score e-Cred points with physics doctorates?


I think I missed that thread. Bad joke gone wrong :eekster:


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Same Boat!*

I have a Raw (L) Delirium that is right at 36lbs. If I remove my Reverb Post it would be around 35 or lower. I'm more interested in how that 40 performs. I've done some 15'+ drops on the Delirium with a 66 on it, but if the 40 works.....who needs a DH specific bike? 

p.s. I had those wheels for awhile and they are actually quite a bit lighter than the previous models....and strong too! :thumbsup:


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> What tard makes ego-boosting internet statements to try to score e-Cred points with physics doctorates?


i do, my mangina requires 2 daily post that help my internet ego and riding skills to get me respect from everyone on here that i know worships me. yesterday i got so gnar i hucked my rig over a 85ft cyn gap and pulled off a heel clicker flare with a double tail whip on my 12lb Cartier dh bike made from adamantium. i probably could have got more gnar but i had my broken arm in a carbon kevlar cast, specially made by nasa. it was a slow day......


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

who cares what it weighs in at,,,, you have a nice bike just go out ride it and enjoy it,
my dt weighs in at 42lb it's gone up from 35lb when originally built, and i use it for everything, from xc through to dh. as i said before bollocks to the weight go out ride and enjoy.


----------



## alexchannell (Sep 4, 2004)

Took it out for it's first ride today. It did great! It climed better than expected, with the most noticable difference over rocks and roots. Instead of stalling out like my Stumpjumper FSR would, this just grabs and rolls up them. The weight was never an issue, and the 40 did quite well. The short stem made it come up pretty easily when climbing but that can be remedied. I didn't get to test the downhill capabilities much unfortunatly and need to tune the suspension still.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you going to be using this primarily as a trail bike? Just curious as I know of a guy around here who swears by his Glory DH as a trail bike. He doesn't really DH that much.


----------



## alexchannell (Sep 4, 2004)

Probably, simply because those trails are closer. I also wanted to do some DH as I've been out of it for a while (had an M1 before) and this seemed like a good do-it-all bike


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Don't sweat the weight at all. 

A few lbs here or there once you're in the 40+ lb range aren't going to make much of a difference.

What's going to make the biggest difference overall in your ability to spend the day on the bike and go both up and down is gearing and riding positon.

Getting the seat up high enough for comfortable all day pedaling and having gearing that you can "spin" on an uphill is key. Once all that is sorted, big bikes do really well as uphill and downhill machines.


----------

